# New puppy . He's getting BIG new photos added



## GLENMAR (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm getting a new pyr puppy Saturday.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 23, 2014)

Pictures are a must.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 24, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, we ended up with TWO dogs. Sully is 4 months. Marley is 3-4 yrs old. She has lots of goat/sheep experience. The puppy is learning to walk on lead. He is going to be a BIG boy. He needs some socializing. He has been great with the goat kid that we put with him. Marley, we found out today is a fence climber.Both need a little more weight. I'm going to check them for worms. Marley may also be pregnant. 



Marley



 



Sully. Still a bit nervous. 


 



Sully getting better. 


 

More Sully.  


 


Sullly with my first girl Nalla in the background.


 

Nalla. She has matured nicely. She is a great LGD. Loves her goaties.  


 
Nalla again. 


 


Kid pen attached to barn in the doe field where Sully is during the day. Getting used to things.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice looking dogs!
Nala is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She has really matured!
Marley is a pretty girl!
Sully- love that puppy look! 
Yikes- a fence climber 

Is that _the_ "buckling"?


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 28, 2014)

Yep. Going to fix her little red wagon tomorrow with a strand of hot wire. Just what I needed, one more project.   But at least she did come when she got out. Nala does not do that.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 28, 2014)

Nala looks like a poster picture of the perfect GP. She is beautiful! Sully is  a cutie pie and Marley might be pregnant? YAY!! That could only mean MORE DOGS!


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 28, 2014)

Yep. When I asked the people, when was Marley's last heat cycle. They said she might be bred, she's been in with a male.  Maybe Christmas puppies? Could be worse I guess. She's a really sweet dog.
At least I have lots of experience with puppies.


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 29, 2014)

Fixed Marley's fence climbing today with an electric strand on top.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## doodlelover (Oct 31, 2014)

Look at those paws, he is going to be a big boy!


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's the puppy now. He is getting really big. Hard to get a good photo of him. 






Here he's barking at me because I have a camera pointed at him.   



Here's the puppy and Marley. Marley is gaining weight and is not pregnant.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 15, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 15, 2014)

How dare you point a camera at him!  WOOF!!!


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 15, 2014)

Yep he's pretty funny. I can't wait to see how he grows.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 20, 2014)

Love his "mastiff" head!

 camera aggressive... that's funny!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 9, 2015)

Can we have a pictorial update on the pups please? Been almost a year now. I'll bet a lot has changed! Hope all is well there!


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 24, 2015)

Sure. Sorry I have not been on much. He's much more confident now. He's been in with Nala for a while. They get along great. Nala has been in heat a couple of times. I would love to have pups from this pair, but I'm not sure he knows what to do yet.  She was just in heat a few weeks ago, so we will see. 

Here he is having breakfast.


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 24, 2015)

A few of Nala and him. We call him Little Dog because that's what the breeder called all her puppies as a group.


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 24, 2015)

Marley's a good girl. She keeps one of my bucks company. I'll try to get some recent photos of her too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2015)

So good to hear from you!

Dogs look great!


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks Southern. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks! They are both beautiful animals! Hope you get those puppies you're hoping for . Merry Christmas!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to you too!

Would love to see pics of all the critters!
Just love your cattle, and goats!

... the dogs go without even sayin!


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 24, 2015)

We've had the Highland bull since last spring. We MAY if we are lucky have a calf as early as February.
I will surely post lost of photos of that!! All other animals are doing great. Goats are due in April. We added a few guinea fowl to the farm last year. Those are some strange looking critters.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 27, 2016)

Your dogs are gorgeous!!!!   In the earlier and later pics it looks like Little Dog's back feet aren't square under him(turn outward)...does that indicate potential future problems in the hips or knees?   Or are these just awkward poses in the pics and I'm just seeing things...?


----------

